# Officer Dan De Kraai



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Officer Dan De Kraai



*St. Joseph Police Department
Missouri*
End of Watch: Wednesday, September 15, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 5 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, September 15, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Dan De Kraai was accidentally shot and killed following a training drill with other officers. Once the training had completed the officers reclaimed their service weapons with live ammunition.

As another officer was demonstrating something to Officer De Kraai, he was shot once in the back and suffered a fatal wound.

Officer De Kraai had served with the St. Joseph Police Department for five years. He is survived by his wife and young daughter.
Agency Contact Information
St. Joseph Police Department
501 Faraon Street
St. Joseph, MO 64501

Phone: (816) 271-4702

_*Please contact the St. Joseph Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer De Kraai.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

